# George Clooney - Shooting 2x



## Emilysmummie (30 Nov. 2008)




----------



## Tokko (1 Dez. 2008)

Dankeschön für die Bilder.:thumbup:


----------



## Mona06 (22 Feb. 2009)

Danke für den tollen shoot.


----------



## nimmerfind (21 Mai 2009)

schönes Shooting :hearts: Danke für die Bilder


----------



## em-eukal07 (21 Mai 2009)

:drip: tolle bilder!


----------

